# HDMI Connection...HELP!



## keridubai (Jan 28, 2011)

I apologise in advance for my total ignorance, but I am trying to connect my computer to my TV with HDMI and I have no idea what I am doing. I have an MSi all-in-one and a Panasonic TV. Both have HDMI. I have connected my cable and absolutely NOTHING happens. Follwed the instructions with power off, connecting cables, powering on etc...please help :sigh:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Which model MSI all-in-one do you have?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know the specifics about your MSI but here is what you need to do generally to port HDMI video and audio from a PC to a TV:

You need to go into your computer video adapter settings and select "duplicate displays". Then you need to go into Windows control panel->sound devices, and select the HDMI source to be the default audio device. Connect the cable to the TV, then in the TV source or input menu select the HDMI source (1, 2, 3, etc.) that you have the cable plugged into.


----------

